# Exo Terra Tree Fern Substrate



## Skink (Nov 28, 2011)

So, i'm looking to make up my own ABG mix. I can find everything i need but have been trouble finding any Exo Terra Tree Fern Substrate that is in stock anywhere. A lot of places have it listed but everywhere is out of stock. The only place i have been able to find it is on amazon but they want to charge me double what the item costs for delivery! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007D542K4/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=pet-supplies

Am i stuck having to pay this? Do you know anywhere that sells this item? Are there any alternatives i can use?

Thanks,
Chris

<edit> Just seen that Exo Terra have discontinued this so guess i am looking for an alternative or paying a high price.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Word is Exo Terra have discontinued the manufacture of tree fern products, so I am reliably informed anyway.

Alternative is to buy bags of tree fern fiber from Dartfrog.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

yea i had a nightmare finding this stuff, its quite good the exo-terra stuff i've got a little bit left, but where i got it no longer has it, in fact dartfrog used to sell it but now only list the granulated tree fern fibre here:
Landscaping & Decor Price List
to be honest pre-granulated will save a lot of time ripping and cutting it up


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Or you could just use coco fibre or other alternatives... :whistling2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Coco fiber won't make a suitable alternative in this instance. Tree fern is there to provide air gaps and aid help drainage. Coco would just asbsorb water and turn into a compacted anaerobic sludge unless it is mixed. 

Luckily I purchased far too much for my last viv so I have some spare for a while. :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> Coco fiber won't make a suitable alternative in this instance. Tree fern is there to provide air gaps and aid help drainage. Coco would just asbsorb water and turn into a compacted anaerobic sludge unless it is mixed.
> 
> Luckily I purchased far too much for my last viv so I have some spare for a while. :blush:


I mix it with orchid bark (for the drainage), 'live' leafmould and organic potting soil- proportions depend on what I have handy. Works fine for me. :2thumb:


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad ive just found this as i to am unwilling to pay nearly £12 postage.

What mixes do people use when putting together a dart frog substrate/alternative to ABG??


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad ive just found this as i to am unwilling to pay nearly £12 postage.

What mixes do people use when putting together a dart frog substrate/alternative to ABG??


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

There isnt really an alternative to tree fern fibre in my opinion. Other components will either hold to much mositure or wont give the same amount of airflow in the substrate. If you absolutely cant use tree fern then add more fine bark chips but be warbed these break down eventually and once this happens you will find the substrate needs changing as it will begin to smell from the buildup of anerobic bacteria
Ben


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

phelsumaman said:


> There isnt really an alternative to tree fern fibre in my opinion. Other components will either hold to much mositure or wont give the same amount of airflow in the substrate. If you absolutely cant use tree fern then add more fine bark chips but be warbed these break down eventually and once this happens you will find the substrate needs changing as it will begin to smell from the buildup of anerobic bacteria
> Ben


I haven't found that my substrates get anerobic, and some of my vivs have been going with the same substrates for five or six years. It may help that they have a healthy population of detrivores, including woodlice, springtails and compost worms, and that I regularly add leaflitter to the surface, which gets broken down and incorporated- and also, to be fair, that most of my frogs don't require the really high humidity that most dart-keepers maintain.


----------

